# Is Pore-rotation|dorsale cd Heavier than early godflesh , perhaps but here my verdict



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Pore of France was a side project of Davy vallies Davy Jones Locker a grungy noise-rock band of the late or early 90'', not that good but only heard a live track, but Pore from Thionville France was way heavier than streetcleaner like a mix of Godflesh and Gore of Holland in loudness, the riff or piercing silver in distortion it shreeded everything in it's way , a very relentless brutal band, some vocal ,but not the strong part of Pore, The best part is this unusual loudness and heaviness for it's time, these were the early 90'' there were on justin broadick label and permis de construire deutschlannd if i recalled a small label in France.

Perhaps Pore heavier than godflesh but Godflesh more sophisticated and longer careerr not in same league but rival in thundereous intensity, drum machine laden too.

If you like goflesh and gore (netherland instrumental sludge 80'') you love Pore, two release to my knowledgea thrid cd came but im not sure...

Back in the day i corresponded whit Davy Valies guitarist of Pore.But like i said godflesh deeper more etheric ,cathartic complex artrock industrial metal band.


----------

